# shrimp goby and pistol shrimp pair



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

black ray, high fin goby (_Stonogobiops nematodes_) with candy cane, red banded shrimp, (_Alpheus randalli_).

My goby and shrimp pair decided to come out for a photo session.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Great pic! These guys must be fun to watch!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

what a delightful colour combo! great shot.


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks all. I got some better ones.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! They were posing 4 u! Love the last one!


----------

